# Personal Attacks



## MJ

Personal attacks, harassment and threats will not be tolerated here. Seems like that's become a hobby for some of you. I don't find that entertaining. This isn't a cage match here. There are plenty of platforms where you can play that game, but this isn't one of them.

I strongly suggest you people stop what you're doing. We have rules here. They're going to be enforced. If it continues, people will be put in timeout. There will be no warnings other than this one. Nobody gets an exception. This is non-negotiable.

Civil, spirited debate is acceptable. What some of you are doing is definitely off the charts. If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me.

For the record, there are two moderators on this forum now.


----------

